# Hairline cracks on the sides D:



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey guys, I was cleaning my phone today and noticed 2 hairline cracks in the exact same spot on both sides of my phone







im going to send it off to through my protection plan and I guess am going to get a refurbished model.. oh well. Just a warning to others cause its a manufacture defect.. one is a little bigger than the other

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

i've got those on all four corners, so do my co-worker
i think that's normal


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> i've got those on all four corners, so do my co-worker
> i think that's normal


^^^ This. Looks like the sides are not one solid piece all the way around, but rather 4 separate pieces and they fit together near the corners.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm gonna chime in too and say it's normal. Probably leftover from putting the case together. Regardless, I have it myself at all four corners. Looks like we all do.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

This is kind of off tangent to what this thread is discussing but has anyone else who owns a Pebble Blue GS3 have strange discolored marks on the edge of the glass display? Where it seems that there's dirt/grime or something is peeling on the edge of the glass underneath it? I owned a White GS3 before and did not notice this probably because of the matching of the white discoloration and phone.

I'm starting to become dissatisfied with Samsung's phone build quality.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> This is kind of off tangent to what this thread is discussing but has anyone else who owns a Pebble Blue GS3 have strange discolored marks on the edge of the glass display? Where it seems that there's dirt/grime or something is peeling on the edge of the glass underneath it? I owned a White GS3 before and did not notice this probably because of the matching of the white discoloration and phone.
> 
> I'm starting to become dissatisfied with Samsung's phone build quality.


I own a blue S3 and have no idea what you're talking about. Don't notice anything wrong with mine. Are you sure it's not your screen protector that's peeling?


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> This is kind of off tangent to what this thread is discussing but has anyone else who owns a Pebble Blue GS3 have strange discolored marks on the edge of the glass display? Where it seems that there's dirt/grime or something is peeling on the edge of the glass underneath it? I owned a White GS3 before and did not notice this probably because of the matching of the white discoloration and phone.
> 
> I'm starting to become dissatisfied with Samsung's phone build quality.


Like Tenderloin Shadow, I also have the blue one and do not see what you are describing.


----------



## xlxfoxxlx (Jun 10, 2011)

Same here all 4 corners and also noticed i have a spiderweb crack on my back door along with 2 cracks going from side to side on the back cover also. Ive had a cruiserlite case on the while time ive had it.
Its a white model btw
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm gonna say its normal also... and I own the Pebble Blue version also, and don't notice what your referring to.

* Verizon Galaxy S3 *


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I have these on all 4 corners on my international S3


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a blue d2tmo and have never noticed these "cracks" but they are there. As others mentioned, they appear to be there by design. I'm shocked I never noticed them before!

I do not know what DroidOnRoids is talking about with the screen, though. Had mine since 4 days before they went on sale at T-Mobile - original phone from them although I'm about to exchange it because the GPS unit died.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I have a blue d2tmo and have never noticed these "cracks" but they are there. As others mentioned, they appear to be there by design. I'm shocked I never noticed them before!
> 
> I do not know what DroidOnRoids is talking about with the screen, though. Had mine since 4 days before they went on sale at T-Mobile - original phone from them although I'm about to exchange it because the GPS unit died.


I just looked on mine too and noticed them and as you stated I'm shocked I didn't see them before as I'm semi-OCD lol.


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

Only reason I noticed them on mine is that one bigger "crack" popped out to Mr lol. Glad to know this isn't really an issue as I didn't want to give up my phone haha

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## parcou (Nov 6, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> This is kind of off tangent to what this thread is discussing but has anyone else who owns a Pebble Blue GS3 have strange discolored marks on the edge of the glass display? Where it seems that there's dirt/grime or something is peeling on the edge of the glass underneath it? I owned a White GS3 before and did not notice this probably because of the matching of the white discoloration and phone.
> 
> I'm starting to become dissatisfied with Samsung's phone build quality.


You are right I have the same on mine as well exactly as described wish I knew what it was or causing it...


----------

